# Uber eats savannah-hilton head



## Sheag (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone know if uber eats in savannah-hilton head allows drivers on bikes? I signed up in austin,tx but relocated to savannah, and want to know if I'll be able to deliver by bike here too? It's not listed on the site or app so please don't suggest I lool there. Thanx!


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

try the hub or contact support.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Came to see Uber eating Savannah Hilton's head and I was disappointed to say the least.


----------

